# Thank god for Daffodil What else have you used yours for besides camping ?



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Even with only half the height left in the cave(because of lowered back bed ) I still managed to get this monster albeit Dis- assembled (flat packed) into the Daff and managed to transport it 80 klms back to Fontains Brocante to be re assembled and put on sale

It is actually jointed and pegged,so no screws to worry about ,

I am not sure if it put me over weight but the Gendarmes are scarce ,and the roads so, so quiet there was no problems at all ,we use her a lot now for picking things up I just wish the hab door was slightly wider Just 10cms would do it :wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You're brave Daffy.

I'd be too nervous about the possibility of fabric damage or woodworm dropping into the van to be brave enough to attempt that. (Not that I'm suggesting it applies in your unit's case.) :surprise:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I always treat all wood here in France as having woodworm, and treat it with a propriatry treatment before assembling or putting it in the Daff,as for the fabric I turn all the seat covers upside down and the floor is vinyl because of the dog, so with a bit of care it works fine.Plus it saves a fortune on having to hire a van or keeping one on the road for the occasional use


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Last year I carried transported a disassembled garden shed in mine, well wrapped in old sheets and sponge padding.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

daffodil said:


> I always treat all wood here in France as having woodworm, and treat it with a propriatry treatment before assembling or putting it in the Daff,as for the fabric I turn all the seat covers upside down and the floor is vinyl because of the dog, so with a bit of care it works fine.Plus it saves a fortune on having to hire a van or keeping one on the road for the occasional use


If you don't mind me asking, what treatment do you use and do you know if it has a brand name in this country?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Cronkle Its called Xlophene here in France, I have no idea what its called in UK as I havent been there for 10 yrs


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You did ask...motorhomes are an excellent resource for teachers. They make perfect stations for sponsored walk marshalls- not even the most determined child can miss it and it is warm, running tea and coffee and, if the worst really does come to the worst, makes a good place to treat casualties.

Also very good as a mobile office. With blinds drawn you can get on with marking etc without a constant stream of " Miss..." and " Please will you cover for....." 

G


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Apart from the largest items I once moved home using my romahome as transport. You can get a double bed in but door was too narrow for the washing machine lol

Sue


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Our van will be used as a backup vehicle for a bunch of (very) amateur cyclists who are doing a sponsored ride to raise funds for our Vulcan in May.https://www.justgiving.com/cycletothesky2/

It is also frequently seen at airshows where it is the NAAFI van for the Vulcan Village volunteers.

Richard.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Long fence rails that I didn't want to cut.

Loaded in rear window at B&Q and set on the floor for journey home.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A good thread daffy, I have used mine for various items, including a 4m Fiamma awning, in through the back window and laid on the floor, just.
However you would not believe just what and how much you can get in a London cab.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We dropped off a child's cabin bed and went to collect the iron framework and mattress for a 'bunk bed with double futon underneath'. All disassembled of course and it went in the back window. A round trip of about 100 miles.

Next day we were then expected to assemble it without instructions!

Kids. Who'd have 'em?

JohnW


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Many years ago when I had a VW Camper " bay window " I filled up a Jewson bag with hardcore inside it. I hate to think what it must have weighed.

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had my Honda CX 500 in the back of my mates Commer Caravennete once. Dont think we knew about payloads in those days but it weighed as much as an Elephant.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I bought one of my previous vans off a police officer and he told me he'd occasionally used it for stake-outs on suspects.

It subsequently had a much more boring life with me; though I once moved several 6 metre large diameter drainage pipes (sticking out of the rear door!)


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A bed-settee, washing machine and various other small items of furniture when my step-daughter went to Swansea Uni. More recently, 3.6 metre cant rails and capping rails when I ran out of them while putting a new fence up.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe they are popular with 'working Ladies' in Europe as a mobile 'Office'. :wink2:


Often seen in laybys with a white plastic chair outside. :kiss:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

747

the road from Burgdoorf to Gifhorn in Lower Saxony was littered with them on a saturday afternoon and the road out due east was also busy on a sunday morning.
We must have seen at least 25 parked end on to the road, some with pretty red lights, girls sweeping up leaves etc

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

A couple of examples if it works

Ian


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

A 4 piece rock band with all the kit , plus Mum and Dad , plus at least 2 fans in a Baywindow VW , 2/3 nights a week all over the country , inc Scotland . generally the kids were on stage whilst Dad was underneath it with a tourch in mouth fixing it for the trip home . then in a splitscreen van getting lost on the way to the stage at Download festival and driving under the michelin bridge at Donnington race track.....ahhh good times


----------

